# My wheels are frozen.



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Last night I went to use my blowers and my '05 Craftsman model 536.881851 and the wheels were seized. The axle would move a little so something else is frozen. 

I started the blower and the auger control worked fine but the drive control does nothing. There were no abnormal noises and the engine didn't change pitch so I think it is stuck in a disengaged position.

As it is literally 0 degrees F out right now I am not going to bother with this problem. I bet when the unit thaws out it will be back to normal operation.

Does anyone have any idea what specifically could have frozen to cause this condition. I feel like it has to be after the friction wheel but if that were the case engaging the drive should have dead headed the motor (Belt or wheel would have slipped). I have never had the tractor section apart on this unit before to see how the drive works.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

With the engine off, can you roll the machine?


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

uberT said:


> With the engine off, can you roll the machine?


No. The axles move freely but only rotate a couple of degrees before the drag leading me to believe that the mechanism within is frozen.

This is really not a big deal as this is my backup snowblower. I hate to say it because I am not a brand biased person but this Murray built Craftsman has been nothing but trouble. Works great when it is working but always finds a way to be broken. I've had issues with bad head gasket, broken plastic chute, frozen drive mech, lean running, fuel line blockage, and cap vent failing.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, I might be able to provide a bit of insight cuz my MTD (Yard Man) built in 2005 did the same thing. It turned out to be the bearing material they used would rust and seize in place after each use and you could not roll the machine. I had to have this new machine picked up twice before it was permanently fixed. IIRC, it was the needle bearings and some sort of "recall" was ultimately issued to correct it. No problems since.

I know it won't make you feel any better, but my MTD/Yard Man has been virtually perfect apart from this wheel bearing issue. In fact, it's been a great machine and e-z to use.

I used to be able to spritz a penetrating lube into the wheel bearing area and it would free up after an hour or so. It pretty much froze again after use, after it got all wet again.


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

scipper77 said:


> No. The axles move freely but only rotate a couple of degrees before the drag leading me to believe that the mechanism within is frozen.
> 
> This is really not a big deal as this is my backup snowblower. I hate to say it because I am not a brand biased person but this MTD built Craftsman has been nothing but trouble. Works great when it is working but always finds a way to be broken. I've had issues with bad head gasket, broken plastic chute, frozen drive mech, lean running, fuel line blockage, and cap vent failing.


Can you get it to an area where there is some heat? Or maybe a garage with a torpedo heater pointed at it? Be careful to keep the heater away from the fuel tank...  Its likely you had some melted snow freeze in a place it should not be....you have nothing to lose by trying some heat. Your using the machine in brutal conditions.... something freezing up should be expected


----------



## mobeasto123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Had the same problem with my craftsman a few years ago .. not the same model but about the same.. Could'nt move it, and nothing seem to happen when I was pushing on the handle.. The whole mechanism was frozen cause of the snow that enter between the strap guard and the bucket.. In fact when I was pushing on the handle to engage the mechanism only the handle moved, the spring stretched but the kind of handle that enter behind the wheels in the snowblower wasn't turning up to engage the transmission.. I just removed the strap guard and put my wife Hair dryer in the strap case and waited about 15 minutes.. Everything been ok after that and by coincidence it never happened again. Why ?? I don't know 

David


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The only way to know for sure would be to take the bottom cover off while it isn't working and look around in there. Should be easy to tip it up on the front end and try turning the wheels by hand and see where the drive train is stopping.

Also, 536. is a Murray prefix, not MTD.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I stand corrected, It's a Murray design. In any event I am not even going to bother with this thing at this point. I'll just use my Ariens that I like better anyways. Don't get me wrong I take pride in my mechanical abilities but in this case I just don't care enough to wrench on this thing in the cold when I'm sure waiting for a thaw will fix the problem.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

You can't freeze damp snow in a properly lubed bearing, or bushing unless conditions are closer to water then snow. Use a real good lube and your issues will be gone. A good spray grease will stop water entering your bearings. This is very low RPM after all.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Mr Fixit said:


> You can't freeze damp snow in a properly lubed bearing, or bushing unless conditions are closer to water then snow. Use a real good lube and your issues will be gone. A good spray grease will stop water entering your bearings. This is very low RPM after all.


I don't think its a bearing. If that were the case I would expect engaging the drive clutch to do bad things. Of course unless I want to go outside in the freezing cold I'll never know for sure. Believe me, at this point I am much happier to sit here on my couch and speculate.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just to confirm what I knew would happen... About a week ago it got warm enough to thaw out the unit and normal operation returned. I used the blower a little in yesterdays big storm so today I will see if this is a recurring issue.

P.S. I hate this blower due to it's 8.5 HP Briggs. Constantly needs attention, stalls randomly, lacks power, runs lean..... I only use it so it doesn't gum up and get worse. I'm one predator swap away from this being my best machine instead of my worst.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Drive lockup*

Without seeing, based on the description only: check to insure the drive chains in the drive portion of the machine are on the sprockets.
Sounds like one could have either jumped the sprocket or there's something jammed in one.

Put it in the 'service position', remove the pan and try rotating the wheels and see where it's hanging up.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> Without seeing, based on the description only: check to insure the drive chains in the drive portion of the machine are on the sprockets.
> Sounds like one could have either jumped the sprocket or there's something jammed in one.
> 
> Put it in the 'service position', remove the pan and try rotating the wheels and see where it's hanging up.


No, I'm pretty sure something froze. After a thaw the machine went back to working properly.

If this becomes a recurring problem I will tear into it and figure out what is actually going wrong.


----------

